# Singleplayer... lohnen Berufe?



## philliesweet (23. September 2014)

Hallo,

 

welche Berufe würdet ihr empfehlen wenn man kein Interesse am Craften hat, sondern sich die Items aus dem AH und Instanzen holt? Nur Sammelberufe? Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## Dagonzo (23. September 2014)

Ganz klar die Sammelberufe.

Welche? In erster Linie Kräuterkunde. An zweiter Bergbau und an dritter Stelle Kürschner.


----------



## Serendipity (3. Oktober 2014)

Sammelberufe - empfehle auch in erster Linie Kräuterkunde ...

gibt n netten kleinen Tempobuff auf Abruf (Lebensblut) und je nach Skill Zusatzzeugs das heilt bzw. Mana herstellt (Lebensgeist / Wassergeist) und Kräuter verkaufen sich immer (niemals Golddorn wegwerfen  )  --

2. Beruf Bergbau oder Kürschnerei, ist persönliche Einstellung ... Erze verkaufen sich meist besser/teurer ...

dem Leder muß man nicht erst hinterherrennen, das nimmt man ja nebenbei beim questen von Wildtieren, Yetis, Drakin etc. mit.

Kräuterkunde und Bergbau haben noch den Vorteil beim Abbau EP zu geben...

die man beim Kürschnern ja zwangsläufig nebenbei bekommt (wenn man nicht gerade einem NICHT-Kürschner hinterherkürschnert)    LG


----------

